# import intelligence needle kit



## Brad67 (Apr 30, 2002)

Has anyone put these in? what problems/challanges should I look out for... I am looking to put them in within the next week or so and I was hoping to get some advice on the best way to do it..
Thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2002)

*Pain in the A$$*

1CLNB14 Baught them for his ride. Basicaly you have to take the needles off the clusters, then you have to install a small ring at each base of the needles, then have to run some copper wiring(thinner than floss) through your gauge bezel with out breaking it. Then you have to get the needles back on without disturbing the calibration. My overall opinion is dont waiste the money!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

*in agreement*

I agree....don't waste your time...way too many things that can go wrong..


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

a new cluster is 365 bucks and if you get a used one the mileage and everything will be all out of whack.


----------



## Brad67 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks for the encouraging words guys, but I have already wasted the money, and so I am gonna try to put them in... I'll let you know what happens..


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

hey tell us how things go after the install. Heh tell us your problems, ur sucesses and post pics if u can!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Sigh,
New clusters may be $365, but you can get a 'certified pre-owned' one for around 100 or so. Less when individuals sell them (like me, and I test them to make sure they work). But yeah, the mileage retaining can be a problem if you go from a GA speedo to an SR speedo. Dealers have companies adjust mileage for about $40, so you can have it professionally done if the dealer will let you. If you keep the style of speedo, you can keep your mileage too.

Seth


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I still have not got the nerve to install them yet.

I hope to have them on by the end of summer...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Sigh,
> New clusters may be $365, but you can get a 'certified pre-owned' one for around 100 or so. Less when individuals sell them (like me, and I test them to make sure they work). But yeah, the mileage retaining can be a problem if you go from a GA speedo to an SR speedo. Dealers have companies adjust mileage for about $40, so you can have it professionally done if the dealer will let you. If you keep the style of speedo, you can keep your mileage too.
> 
> Seth *


well let's see, how much is that needle kit? and add $140 so you can have glowing needles? after the headache of breaking your original cluster and having to go dig another one up...

cool upgrade man.


----------



## Brad67 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm not going to install them my self.. I have a buddy thats going to do them for me that is pretty handy...  if he brakes it then I guees I will be screwed, but I faith in him.. I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm not sure why so many people are afraid of taking the needles off. The needles on my gauges have been on and off multiple times and I've _never_ had a problem. As long as you're careful and remember what the needles were at originally, calibration is not a problem.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

samo said:


> *I'm not sure why so many people are afraid of taking the needles off. The needles on my gauges have been on and off multiple times and I've never had a problem. As long as you're careful and remember what the needles were at originally, calibration is not a problem. *


I guess you will be doing mine this fall?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

samo said:


> *I'm not sure why so many people are afraid of taking the needles off. The needles on my gauges have been on and off multiple times and I've never had a problem. As long as you're careful and remember what the needles were at originally, calibration is not a problem. *


i'm not affraid. not at all... (ok maybe a little) i just don't see the need for the glowing needles.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *
> 
> I guess you will be doing mine this fall?  *


I'd be glad to give you a hand if you wanted! I think a lot of people break theirs because the needles are pretty stubborn and they just pull like crazy on the needles, breaking the gauge. I've never had too much trouble with mine.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

James said:


> *
> 
> i'm not affraid. not at all... (ok maybe a little) i just don't see the need for the glowing needles. *


Different strokes for different folks, I guess  .


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I have taken mine off many times too, it's not too hard, but you have to remember never to pull them directly out, you have to pull and turn at the same time. but I'll tell you, I still can't stand it when I have to go in and remove my needles. it still is a PITA getting everything perfect. I broke my old one when I first took it apart ( I pulled out the shaft) and it could always happen again.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2002)

You guys are all wimps. I bought a kit from import intelligence like over a year ago. Install was easy. I think it's easier to see a red needle over a black background at night.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Nollan said:


> *You guys are all wimps. I bought a kit from import intelligence like over a year ago. Install was easy. I think it's easier to see a red needle over a black background at night. *


ya ya ya... do whatever you want. just cuz we don't want to do it we're wimps?


----------



## ga16denismo (May 15, 2002)

I've got the import intelligence indiglo needles installed. It was a major PITA. Especially recallibrating the needles. Looks good though...


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2002)

James said:


> *
> 
> ya ya ya... do whatever you want. just cuz we don't want to do it we're wimps? *


Wimpy AND lazy.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Nollan said:


> *
> 
> Wimpy AND lazy. *


----------



## Brad67 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nollan said:


> *
> 
> Wimpy AND lazy. *


Ouch!! kinda making me feel like a vag... well I will try to do it this weekend then I guess... did you all color your needles like import intelligence suggests?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nollan said:


> *
> 
> Wimpy AND lazy. *



Or maybe we have other, bigger projects to complete before getting to it?



I have a seperate gauge cluster, and I already have the needles off. The only thing I was worried about was calibration after putting the needles back on.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *
> 
> 
> Or maybe we have other, bigger projects to complete before getting to it?
> ...


hey sean, you don't need to defend yourself, it's your car, your priorities...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

James said:


> *
> and add $140 so you can have glowing needles? *


I assume you mean $100 or so for the cluster and the $40 for the mileage fix. (I sell my clusters for $50-$70 depending on style and rarity. I am selling next on e-bay an SE cluster without the speedo. This is the black fuel guage, temp guage, white face tach (with 7100 redline) and the security light. it doesn't matter which B14 you have as long as the harnesses are set up for a tach. You don't need an SR20 or security for the light to work, just understand that the tach needle will never approach the posted redline. There is no speedo, you keep your original, just plug it in the vacant slot. I can add the white face from the original speedo, which goes to 140 mph, so won't work on a GA16 engine, but will if you have an SE without the white face. It is sold separately, but can be included for extra). 
Well, you have two other options: the first is the sticker in the door routine, the second is keep your old speedo. Although you lose out on the 140 mph, and its hard to get Nissan white guages this way (they exist though), you don't have to mess with anything.
As for needle removal, it's easy, just very delicate the first time you do it. This is because the pointer hub is newly attached to the needle (armature), and very stiff. Once you remove it properly you can remove it and reattach it later easily, with miminal effort and risk of messing anything up.
Only the tach has a different mechanism. I haven't removed a tach needle yet, but I will next week. The magnet has a balance and I don't want to throw it off. But if any of you know that the 5-6 counterclockwise turn routine will work, let me know (turn the needle gently 5-6 times and the pointer and hub will just come off, leaving the needle (armature) intact. You just have to remember the initial calibration point and when turning counterclockwise to put the needle back on stop at this point). 

Seth


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2002)

Did anyone check the b15sentra.net forum? I seem to remember a post about some home-made indiglo lights that cost a fraction of the import Int. ones. I will try and dig up the post and post it again if anyone wants (I believe I saved it into a handy dandy word file with the pics, but I forgot what hard drive it is on...  )


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2002)

I did the homemade needle mod It might have been a little more intensive than the import intelligence kit, but it was still easy.

Its only a matter of soldering a couple leds and resistors and drilling a hole into the clear plastic to mount the leds. It seems scary until you do it. But be careful with the needles I got mine off easily and they work just fine but be careful. heres a pic of my speedo needle.

mike


----------



## matzinm2 (Jan 28, 2007)

I've got the kit too, they just came yesterday. Besides all the arguing about what a waste of time it may be, I'm wondering if you folks with the kits already in painted your needles like they said to do. If so, what did you use to paint em? Ive got the green kit and green on orange wont look great. Ive pulled out my needles numerous times, they aren't too bad at all. Just be careful is all I have to say, patience is smarter than cursing all day bc you broke a needle. :fluffy:


----------

